# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Máy Laser Fiber EMC – 1530FI lắp đặt tại Thái Bình

## Máy cắt CNC

Hiện nay, ngành gia công cơ khí tại Việt Nam là một ngành công nghiệp công nghệ cao, sử dụng máy móc, trang thiết bị hiện đại, đòi hỏi sự sáng tạo nhiều hơn. Và ngành gia công CNC cũng không ngoại lệ. Và tiêu biểu cho ứng dụng công nghệ cao vào gia công CNC là máy Laser Fiber.

*Máy laser* là một dòng máy cnc công nghiệp được ứng dụng công nghệ sợi quang. Máy có khả năng cắt và đục lỗ trên hầu hết các vật liệu bằng kim loại. Máy được áp các công nghệ tiến tiến từ các quốc gia như Đức, Nhật, Pháp hay Thụy Sỹ.

Máy laser fiber EMC-1530FI sử dụng các thiết bị có độ uy tín và chất lượng cao. Ví dụ như :

– Thanh răng, bánh răng của Atlanta, Đức.

– Thanh trượt của Bosch Rexroth, Đức.

– Động cơ Servo, hộp số Shimpo và van điều áp SMC của Nhật.

– Thiết bị điện như CB, Relay, Contactor của Schneider, Pháp.

– Nguồn IPG của Đức

– Đầu cắt laser RayTools AG xuất xứ tại Thụy Sỹ.

Với những thương hiệu nổi tiếng trên thế giới, sẽ đảm bảo độ chính xác và chất lượng của của chi tiết trên máy laser EMC-1530FI.

Chính vì vậy ngày 12/6 vừa qua khách hàng tại Thái Bình đã tin tưởng lựa chọn máy laser tại EMC để phục vụ công việc gia công của mình. Máy đã được EMC bàn giao và lắp đặt tại chính xưởng cơ khí ở Thái Bình.


Với máy laser này khách hàng tại Thái Bình có thể cắt hoặc đục lỗ trên tất cả các vật liệu kim loại. Khổ cắt hữu ích lên tới 1500×3000 giúp gia công được các sản phẩm khổ lớn như lan can, cửa cổng, vách ngăn… Công suất nguồn 1000W giúp cắt được các vật liệu dày 12 – 16mm nhưng vẫn đảm bảo cho độ chính xác cực kì cao. Bàn máy nặng lên tới 5 tấn giúp máy có được ổn định trong quá trình vận hành. Tốc độ di chuyển cực cao lên tới 80m/phút nhưng độ sai số vị trí chỉ 0.03mm.

sản phẩm máy laser

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ làm thế nào mà nói sai số 0.03mm nhỉ ? Chỉ là nói chơi hay có dẫn chứng thật vậy ak ?

----------


## CKD

> Bác chủ làm thế nào mà nói sai số 0.03mm nhỉ ? Chỉ là nói chơi hay có dẫn chứng thật vậy ak ?


Giấy tờ giới thiệu nó nói vậy  :Big Grin:

----------


## hanasimitai

Cắt độ chính xác 0.03 đấy, nhưng mà cắt vào mồm thằng chủ thớt.

----------


## Hoangdesign

chắc là sai số cơ khí thôi các bác ạ
đây là bảng dung sai cắt máy Bystronic của Thụy Sỹ nha các bác

----------

